

Derby and Meteor - lefnire
http://ocdevel.com/node/569

======
switz
Here's a cached version: <http://www.readability.com/articles/aobhl7io>

------
hayksaakian
So I was checking out the documentation and ...

<http://i.imgur.com/EN3JA.png>

... maybe i'll hold off for now.

~~~
sinak
Seems to be working again now.

------
equark
Both derby and meteor don't support relational databases. Give me a realtime
graph or relational database.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Have you checked out firebase? What do you think about Firebase+Angular?

~~~
lefnire
Ooo, checking that out now. Parse alternative?
[http://www.quora.com/Firebase/How-does-Firebase-differ-
from-...](http://www.quora.com/Firebase/How-does-Firebase-differ-from-Parse)

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
No, the key difference is that it's real time.

It supplants Meteor's mongodb/minimongo syncing and its authentication system.

The only thing it lacks is a client layer. But for me that's a feature because
in the past 2 years lots of reliable client side stacks have popped up, and
both derby and meteor's custom client stack are disgusting.

I've been using Meteor but I'm thinking about abandoning it in favor of
firebase/angular.

Edit: can you show us a cached link to your derby vs Meteor comparison please.

~~~
lefnire
KaoruAoiShiho, I'm really liking the look of this Firebase. Are you yourself
set on Angular as the client? I feel inclined towards your opinions: a man who
comes from Drupal, uses Meteor, with an eye on Angular, obviously knows what
he's talking about ;)

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
I'm not necessarily set on Angular but I've used Backbone professionally for
over a year but it's out of the question now. The other one is emberjs which I
haven't played much with but all the literature on the internet that I can
find supports angular over ember. I've also reviewed the ember docs and they
make several decisions that I don't agree with.

I'm open to other client frameworks but if the Firebase+Angular combo works
out it seems to me like the best foundation.

~~~
lefnire
Dude, you should put that Meteor/Derby reply back up - that was good, and
people are requesting it :) Sorry, can't find a "contact user" feature on HN

------
cnlwsu
Is there a cached version? I cannot access it.

------
justizin
I wonder which of Derby or Meteor was used to build that site which has been
down all day. :-P

~~~
lefnire
That would be Drupal. Nail on the coffin. I'll be switching to Jekyll + Github
Pages sooner than later.

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
Just need to set up caching. No reason not to.

Edit: Static caching.

Edit2: Wow, well, :(. Glad I'm out of that world now though.

~~~
lefnire
Yeah - I had a previous post that was successful on HackerNews. Brought the
site down, so I took it offline, enabled aggressive & static caching (was
previously normal caching), as well as Boost. Imported database to prod,
restarted - _mostly_ fixed it, but had to boost my RAM to 1GB, then it
survived the rest of the storm. With this happening again, at small 13 points
for this post, I'm the same as you - glad to be out of that world.

~~~
minimaxir
I recommend looking into Cloudflare. Even the free plan can handle HN spikes.

